# Sunsun 304B Vs. Aquatop Cf500Uv



## TJ8 (Jan 14, 2014)

So I read that the SunSun 304b is the same product as a Aquatop cf500uv.Is this true? Are there quality differences? Are parts interchangeable? The Aquatop costs $124 on Amazon and the sunsun is $70. So it would save me a lot. My local aquarium store carries Aquatop so I want to know if they would be able to help me in the case that the sunsun would break. Also what's the difference between the 304b and the 404b? Any recommendations? 
Thanks!


----------

